# Official A la carte polls Leaderboard (updatable)



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

*The complete leaderboard can be found here.
And see the full list of works included in the polls here!
Both pages contain links from each work to the relevant poll.*

After poll #58.
Number of pieces voted for: 760.
_A weighting system has been used to account for the variation in numbers of voters in each poll._

1. Beethoven: Symphony no.5 in C minor, op. 67
2. Beethoven: Symphony no.3 in E flat, op.55, 'Eroica'
3. Beethoven: Symphony no.9 in D minor, op.125
4. Dvořák: Symphony no.9 in E minor, op.95, 'From the New World'
5. Sibelius: Symphony no.5 in E flat, op.82
6. Berg: Violin concerto
7. Schubert: String quartet no.14 in D minor, 'Death and the Maiden'
8. Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
9. Bach: Goldberg Variations
10. Sibelius: Symphony no.2 in D, op.43
11. Tchaikovsky: Symphony no.6 in B minor, op.74, 'Pathétique'
12. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
13=. Mahler: Symphony no.2 in C minor, 'Resurrection'
13=. Sibelius: Symphony no.7 in C, op.105
15. Brahms: Piano concerto no.1 in D minor, op.15
16. Mozart: Piano concerto no.20 in D minor, K 466
17. Brahms: Symphony no.4 in E minor, op.98
18. Debussy: La mer
19. Sibelius: Symphony no.3 in C, op.52
20. Webern: Passacaglia for orchestra, op.1
21=. Beethoven: String quartet no.13 in B flat, op.130 (Grosse Fuge optional!)
21=. Mozart: Symphony no.41 in C, K 551, 'Jupiter'
21=. Sibelius: Symphony no.4 in A minor, op.63
24. Beethoven: Piano sonata no.29 in B flat, op.106, 'Hammerklavier'
25. Beethoven: Piano sonata no.14 in C sharp minor, op.27 no.2, 'Moonlight'
26. Mendelssohn: The Hebrides, op.26
27. Beethoven: Symphony no.8 in F, op.93
28. Mozart: Serenade no.10 in B flat, K 361, 'Gran Partita'
29=. Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier, book 2
29=. Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique, op.14
29=. Nielsen: Symphony no.4, op.29, 'Inextinguishable'
32. Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade, op.35
33. Dvořák: Cello concerto in B minor
34=. Schumann: Piano concerto in A minor, op.54
34=. Sibelius: Symphony no.6 in D minor, op.104
36. Mozart: Piano concerto no.21 in C, K 467
37=. Dvořák: String quartet no.12 in F, op.96, 'American'
37=. Elgar: Cello concerto
39=. Mahler: Symphony no.3 in D minor
39=. Schumann: Symphony no.3 in E flat, op.97, 'Rhenish'
41. Schubert: Symphony no.9 in C, 'Great'
42=. Mahler: Symphony no.10
42=. Sibelius: Symphony no.1 in E minor, op.39
44. Bruckner: Symphony no.4 in E flat, 'Romantic'
45=. Barber: Adagio for Strings, op.11a
45=. Beethoven: String quartet no.14 in C sharp minor, op.131
47=. Bach: Mass in B minor, BWV 232
47=. Beethoven: String quartet no.12, op.127
49=. Bruckner: Symphony no.3 in D minor
49=. Mozart: Clarinet concerto in A, K.622
51=. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
51=. Mendelssohn: Symphony no.3 in A minor, op.56, 'Scottish'
53=. Bach: Double violin concerto in D minor, BWV 1043
53=. Grieg: Piano concerto in A minor, op.16
55. Sibelius: Finlandia, op.26
56. Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet
57=. Mahler: Symphony no.5
57=. Prokofiev: Piano concerto no.2 in G minor, op.16
57=. Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker, op. 71
60=. Bartók: String quartet no.5
60=. Beethoven: Violin concerto in D, op.61
62=. Beethoven: String quartet no.15 in A minor, op.132
62=. Mendelssohn: Violin concerto in E minor, op.64
64. Nielsen: Symphony no.5, op.50
65. Grieg: Peer Gynt - orchestral suites
66=. Bach: Violin concerto no.1 in A minor, BWV 1041
66=. Brahms: Piano concerto no.2 in B flat, op.83
68=. Brahms: Violin concerto in D, op.77
68=. Schubert: Piano quintet in A, D 667, 'Trout'
70. Smetana: Má Vlast
71=. Bach: Brandenburg Concertos, BWV1046-51
71=. Schubert: String quintet in C, D 956
73. Stravinsky: The Firebird
74. Bach: English Suites, BWV 806-11
75=. Debussy: Préludes, book 2
75=. Shostakovich: Symphony no.10 in E minor, op.93
77=. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
77=. Vivaldi: The Four Seasons (op.8 nos.1-4 specifically)
79=. Beethoven: Piano sonata no.23 in F minor, op. 57, 'Appassionata'
79=. Beethoven: String quartet no.7 in F, op.59 no.1
81. Scriabin: Prometheus, 'Poem of Fire'
82. Brahms: Symphony no.3 in F, op.90
83. Tchaikovsky: Piano concerto no.1 in B flat minor, op.23
84. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
85=. Bartók: Violin concerto no.2
85=. Ravel: Piano concerto in D for left hand
87=. Mozart: Piano concerto no.25 in C, K 503
87=. Ravel: La Valse
89. Debussy: Préludes, book 1
90=. Bach: Well-Tempered Clavier, book 1
90=. Haydn: Symphony no.100 in G, 'Military'
90=. Sibelius: Violin concerto in D minor, op.47
93=. Bruckner: Symphony no.9
93=. Saint-Saens: Symphony no.3 in C minor, op.78 'Organ'
95. Handel: Messiah
96=. Mozart: Piano concerto no.27
96=. Mozart: Requiem
98. Mozart: Sinfonia concertante in E flat, K 364
99=. Bartók: Duke Bluebeard's Castle
99=. Elgar: Enigma Variations, op.36
101. Bartók: Concerto for Orchestra
102. Beethoven: Piano sonata no.32 in C minor, op.111
103. Bruckner: Symphony no.7
104. Schubert: String quartet no,13, 'Rosamunde'
105. Schoenberg: String quartet no.2 in F sharp minor, op.10
106=. Tchaikovsky: Violin concerto in D, op.36
106=. Prokofiev: Symphony no.1 in D, op.25, 'Classical'
108=. Brahms: Tragic Overture, op.81
108=. Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Festival Overture, op.36
110. Sibelius: Tapiola
111. Shostakovich: Symphony no.5 in D minor, op.47
112=. Ligeti: Atmosphères
112=. Mozart: Symphony no.25 in G minor, K.183
114. Ravel: Miroirs
115. Haydn: The Creation
116=. Sibelius: En Saga, op.9
116=. Sibelius: Lemminkäinen Suite, op.22
118. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde
119. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
120. Beethoven: Leonore overture no.3, op.72b
121. Bartók: Piano concerto no.1
122=. Debussy: Nocturnes for orchestra
122=. Nielsen: Symphony no.6, 'Sinfonia semplice'
124. Schubert: Fantasia in F minor for piano 4-hands, D 940
125. Brahms: Clarinet quintet in B minor, op.115
126=. Bach: Harpsichord concerto no.5 in F minor, BWV 1056
126=. Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
128=. Bartók: String quartet no.6
128=. Brahms: Piano quartet no.3 in C minor, op.60
128=. Brahms: Variations on a theme by Haydn (St Anthony Variations), op.56 (either version)
128=. Mozart: Die Zauberflöte
132. Berio: Sinfonia
133. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a theme by Thomas Tallis
134. Haydn: Cello concerto no.1 in C, Hob.VIIb:1
135=. Janáček: Sinfonietta
135=. Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition (original piano version)
137. Rachmaninov: Piano concerto no.2 in C minor, op.18
138. Schoenberg: Piano concerto
139=. Chopin: Preludes, op.28
139=. Nielsen: Symphony no.1 in G minor, op.7
139=. Nielsen: Symphony no.2, op.16, 'The Four Temperaments'
142. Debussy: Jeux
143=. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire, op.21
143=. Webern: Symphony, op.21
145=. Beethoven: Piano sonata no.26 in E flat, op.81a, 'Les adieux'
145=. Haydn: Symphony no.94 in G, 'Surprise'
147=. Schubert: Winterreise, D 911
147=. Schumann: Piano quintet in E flat, op.44
149=. Bach: St. Matthew Passion, BWV 244
149=. Messiaen: Quatuor pour le fin de temps
151=. Janáček: String quartet no.2, 'Intimate Letters'
151=. Mahler: Kindertotenlieder
153. Verdi: Requiem
154. Brahms: String sextet no.1 in B flat, op.18
155. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
156. Rachmaninov: Rhapsody on a theme of Paganini
157. Górecki: Symphony no.3, 'Symphony of Sorrowful Songs'
158. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
159=. Brahms: Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel, op.24
159=. Mozart: Le nozze di Figaro
161. Chopin: Ballade no.2 in F
162. Berg: String quartet, op.3
163=. Beethoven: Coriolan overture, op.62
163=. Brahms: Academic Festival Overture, op.80
165=. Berg: Three Pieces for Orchestra, op.6
165=. Britten: Peter Grimes - Four Sea Interludes
165=. Copland: Appalachian Spring
165=. Penderecki: Threnody for the Victims of Hiroshima 
169. Dvořák: Symphony no.7
170. Sibelius: The Oceanides, op.73
171=. Bruch: Violin concerto no.1 in G minor, op.26
171=. Hindemith: Symphony 'Mathis der Mahler'
171=. Varèse: Déserts
174=. Brahms: Piano quintet in F minor, op.34
174=. Shostakovich: String quartet no.8 in C minor, op.110
176. Sibelius: Valse triste, op.44 no.1
177. Dvořák: The Noon Witch, op.108
178. Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony no.2, op.38
179=. Chopin: Scherzo no.3 in C sharp minor
179=. Schubert: Piano sonata no.13 in A, D.664
179=. Vaughan Williams: Symphony no.3, 'Pastoral'
182. Dvořák: Carnival Overture, op.92
183. Wagner: Götterdämmerung
184=. Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter, op.49
184=. Sibelius: String quartet in D minor, op.56, 'Voces intimae'
186. Saint-Saëns: Cello concerto no.1 in A minor, op.33
187=. Bizet: Carmen
187=. Dvořák: Piano quintet no.2 in A, op.81
187=. Mozart: Horn concerto no.1
187=. Schubert: Erlkönig, D 328
191. Beethoven: Piano trio in B flat, op.97, 'Archduke'
192. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on 'Greensleeves'
193. Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels Lustige Streiche
194. Ligeti: Requiem
195=. Brahms: Symphony no.2 in D, op.73
195=. Britten: Variations on a theme by Frank Bridge
195=. Mozart: Concerto for flute and harp in C, K 299
195=. Schoenberg: Variations for Orchestra, op.31
199=. Sibelius: Karelia Suite, op.11
199=. Webern: 6 Pieces for Orchestra, op.6


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

So there's method to your madness!


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

results are extra.....ordinary ....

Mahler with his 10th and 5th, Bruckner with 4th are somewhere under 40......and what's even more interesting is that it must be a big Sibelius fan club here as 2 works of this composer are in first 10. Schubert's quartet Death and the Maiden is placed higher than his 9th symphony, Tchaikovsky's 6th ( please, understand me in a right way, once many years ago Tchaikovsky last symphony was my icon  and I don't want to say that it's unworthy, but ...) is above Mahler's 5th, placed higher than any of Bruckner's and Wagner's Tristan. Bach's WTK Book 1 is 90th together with Bruckner's 9th  ......the conclusion is that there are more people who listen to and know Beethoven and his "democratic" language of symphonies than other composers whose musical language is not the one which one can easily comprehend from the first time.


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

haha, Dvorak's 9th is on 4th place and Smetana's Ma Vlast is just 70th....


----------

